
How not to do password requirements (USPS.gov) - runin2k1
https://reg.usps.com/entreg/RegistrationAction_input
======
runin2k1
I recently had a package show as delivered that was nowhere to be found.
Amazon was awesome in handling the issue, but my first course of action was to
see if I could contact USPS to locate the missing package and I ran in to
this...

Quite possibly the most draconian, falsely-reassuring password requirements I
have ever seen in an account sign up form.

~~~
mtmail
"Passwords need 10 characters, including an uppercase and lowercase letter, a
number, and a special character. They are case-sensitive and cannot include
your username or more than two repeat characters in a row."

I'm sorry, how is the the most draconian, falsely-reassuring password
requirements you have ever seen? Looks pretty standard to me.

